# Help Me Pick Options. One Final Question



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I need everyone's opinion on a couple options:
Clearance lights








Bodyside moldings (Plastic lower to reduce damage to doors)








Engine Block Heater








Upfitter switches









The really tough one is gas vs Diesel. At current prices, it is a wash, including the lease cost difference. The real question is what will happen in the future
















Don't worry about other options as I already spec'd out a Lariat with most other options on it









Dealer said 10 weeks for delivery, so I have to get moving (especially before DW thinks better of it)


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Short answer is yes. Don't think there are too many options I've gotten that I ever regretted. Sunroof may be the only one because we don't tend to use it. But it normally is included in the package with the option we really want.

Being in Michigan, I would highly suggest the block heater for either engine, but definitely for the diesel. Starts easier and gives you heat faster.

If cost of fuel doesn't completely scare you off, diesel is the best choice for 1. pulling power 2. vehicle longevity 3. Future camper upgradability. ( Can you tell I'm biased)

My wife asked lately if we could have bought a gas engine truck to pull this camper, and I said "Sure, we would only be getting 6-7 mpg and toughing it up the hills though" Made her think twice.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Clearance lights? Yeah... they are on my list (although I'm a bit ashamed to admit it's mostly because they look cool!)
Bodyside moldings: I've never been big on these for some reason, on the other hand it's not like they cost a lot. 
Engine Block Heater: You live in Michigan, right?
Upfitter switches: Absolutely.

Diesel vs. V10? Notwithstanding the 6.0 used diesel I was asking about earlier, I'd have to say at this point in time - on a new Ford truck - I would go with the V10. Personally with the big time mileage hit the new Ultra-Low Sulfur diesels are taking, I think the shine is really off that option. Unless you plan on keeping the truck for a long, long time (I never seem to).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Clearance lights? Yeah... they are on my list (although I'm a bit ashamed to admit it's mostly because they look cool!)
> Bodyside moldings: I've never been big on these for some reason, on the other hand it's not like they cost a lot.
> Engine Block Heater: You live in Michigan, right?
> Upfitter switches: Absolutely.
> ...


I hear you on the clearance lights Doug. Not really useful best I can tell, but it's like $20 spread out over 3 years.








I don't keep things a long time either. I'm looking at a 3 year lease to make it more affordable. The $50k MSRP is scary, but the lease rate is more reasonable







.

The Diesel is a lot of money and the new ones don't get as good of fuel economy as the old ones, and the price of fuel is sky high. Furthermore the 6.8L has plenty of torque for my needs.

On the other hand, the Diesel has more torque for any future needs.... The diesel has a turbo which helps at elevations and the fuel economy is still quite a bit better. The job 3 trucks have a 3.55 rear end and new air dam that are supposed to get 1mpg better than the job 2 trucks. They also come with a grill cover for the winter which further helps things out. That truck I drove last weekend had the 3.73 rear end, A/T tires (noisy!!!), and the old air dam and got decent highway mileage.

Oh yeah, one more question:

Chrome steel wheels, or Aluminum (either are 18").


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

With fuel prices where they are, ever thought of going bio-diesel?

Door moldings on the trucks are too high in my opinion. The DW drives my truck to the park'n'ride and all the door dings are below from smaller cars.
Engine heater, YES.
what the heck are upfitter switches?

I would advise against leather seats, just for those cold Michigan mornings.
I love my cloth heated seats.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> With fuel prices where they are, ever thought of going bio-diesel?
> 
> Door moldings on the trucks are too high in my opinion. The DW drives my truck to the park'n'ride and all the door dings are below from smaller cars.
> Engine heater, YES.
> ...


On the Super Duty's the moldings are the bottom 20% of the door







I'm just not sure because the only damage to my current 150 is where someone clipped my steps.









Upfitter switches are on a Super Duty. 4 fused switches you can connect to any accessory that needs power. hmmm might need to buy some accesories!!!









If the seats are leather, they will be heated. That's my rule, and I'm sticking to it.









Oh, if I go Diesel, I'm also ordering the rapid cab heater which is basically a electric heater in your climate control system. This beast doesn't fit in the garage, so I need a way to get the windows cleared easily


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan said:


> The really tough one is gas vs Diesel. At current prices, it is a wash, including the lease cost difference. The real question is what will happen in the future


Nathan,

When you say that diesel versus gas on a lease is a wash is that just the payment or are you including fuel usage over that period of time. Maybe
the fuel is a non issue also since you may get slightly higher MPG especially with towing ofsetting the higher price of diesel?

If costs are equal, then I why not go diesel? The diesel will be your best towing option especially with the high torque numbers at low RPMs used
when towing. Who knows what may happen in the future, but if you do decide to go with a different trailer some day you won't have to upgrade
your TV again. This was a big factor in my decision, although, we don't have any plans to upgrade the TT, you never know what the future brings.
I don't want to buy another TV again because I'm underpowered! Too expensive!

As far as the options go, I like both the engine block heater, clearance lights and upfitter switches. I would also choose the aluminum wheels. Too much
salt where we live for chromed steel.

My 2 cents. Good luck and watch out for the Ohio State police!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Oh yeah, one more question:
> 
> Chrome steel wheels, or Aluminum (either are 18").


I'd go aluminum. I have never seen a set of chromed steel wheels that hold up all that well. And when the chrome starts to peel and rust...









Per your engine comment about the diesel having more torque for "future needs"... Reconcile that with the comment about only keeping the truck for three years. How far in the future are those needs you are talking about? Maybe the V10 now, and hold open the diesel option for consideration in three years?









I'm curious, without asking for specific numbers, are the lease payments substantially less than loan payments on this rig? I did lease a car once in the past, and the payments were quite a bit better, but the upfront was a chunk, and the mileage penalty would have been a killer. On that vehicle though, there was a break point about 2/3's term that was a good point to buy out the lease and purchase the car. Ultimately it cost me more in the long run, but made an otherwise unaffordable vehicle obtainable.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I really like the Marker lights.

Here is how they look on my Suburban.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

my .02

If you go with the diesel for you a block heater is almost a most. I would check to see if Ford pulls the same trick Dodge does. Cummins puts block heaters in ALL the engines then Dodge tries to sell you a winter pkg. which is the cord that should have been in the glovebox







I bought the cord on Ebay and hooked it up. If you are only leasing it I would go with the V10 for 3 years I don't thing the diesel will save you all that much. The new Ford diesel isn't getting all that great mileage plus the soaring price of diesel.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> The really tough one is gas vs Diesel. At current prices, it is a wash, including the lease cost difference. The real question is what will happen in the future


Nathan,

When you say that diesel versus gas on a lease is a wash is that just the payment or are you including fuel usage over that period of time. Maybe
the fuel is a non issue also since you may get slightly higher MPG especially with towing ofsetting the higher price of diesel?

If costs are equal, then I why not go diesel? The diesel will be your best towing option especially with the high torque numbers at low RPMs used
when towing. Who knows what may happen in the future, but if you do decide to go with a different trailer some day you won't have to upgrade
your TV again. This was a big factor in my decision, although, we don't have any plans to upgrade the TT, you never know what the future brings.
I don't want to buy another TV again because I'm underpowered! Too expensive!

As far as the options go, I like both the engine block heater, clearance lights and upfitter switches. I would also choose the aluminum wheels. Too much
salt where we live for chromed steel.

My 2 cents. Good luck and watch out for the Ohio State police!

Mark
[/quote]
The price is fuel and payments that seems to equal at today's prices. Yes, I have a spreadsheet, and have run it out with multiple scenarios.










So anyone have a crystal ball to tell me prices in a couple years?!?!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

OH boy, where do i start. My F350 Lariat has every option available EXCEPT uplifter switches, rear step, and the DRW. The DW nixed that one. I wanted EVERYTHING I could get and was not going to let the $$ stop me as I WILL NOT be buying another truck for a LONG time. (cant you tell i mean this!!) This is not a daily driver either so mileage will be low and should last a while.

The rear step isnt too effective if you have a cap which i added the Leer 100XQ, Rhino liner and Bedrug.

The uplifter switches just were not on the truck when they found it for me. The kit is like $100 to easily add, and really what would you be adding. I will be adding a compressor and tanks along the frame rails so at that time ill order the uplifter switches. i could just use a normal switch but, heck, they make the uplifter ones that fit right in right?

I love the Cab Lights. Your kidding though right? An F350 without cab lights. Come on. OC-Jim even has them on his mid-size crossover. (or what is that again, oh ya, a suburban)

The electronic supplimental heat is really nice !! Within a minute or 2 you have warm heat.

Block heater is a must in our area. I never pluged mine in this season here at home although its garage kept but we spend a lot of time in da UP (eh) and i plug it in there when its below 20.

I have the sunroof - really like it!

20" chrome wheels - MaeJae talked me in to those and im glad she did









now for the engine.... I have the PSD. I dont know what ot tell you. your leasing, so longevity and resale is not an issue. now its just the fuel cost game. my vote would be diesel but whats your plan for upgrading the TT? and to what?

Good luck my friend! Whatever you do you will love it ! and the diesel !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> So anyone have a crystal ball to tell me prices in a couple years?!?!


The Wall Street Journal had an article and said to expect $5.50 gas / $6.00 diesel this summer. UGH !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> ....snip...
> Come on. OC-Jim even has them on his mid-size crossover. (or what is that again, oh ya, a suburban)


Man...I thought I had a little more respect...it *IS* a 2500 ya know.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ....snip...
> Come on. OC-Jim even has them on his mid-size crossover. (or what is that again, oh ya, a suburban)


Man...I thought I had a little more respect...it *IS* a 2500 ya know.








[/quote]
HA, sorry man. didnt notice that








That is a NICE truck you got there!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> ....snip...
> Come on. OC-Jim even has them on his mid-size crossover. (or what is that again, oh ya, a suburban)


Man...I thought I had a little more respect...it *IS* a 2500 ya know.








[/quote]
HA, sorry man. didnt notice that








That is a NICE truck you got there!
[/quote]

Thanks...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> OH boy, where do i start. My F350 Lariat has every option available EXCEPT uplifter switches, rear step, and the DRW. The DW nixed that one. I wanted EVERYTHING I could get and was not going to let the $$ stop me as I WILL NOT be buying another truck for a LONG time. (cant you tell i mean this!!) This is not a daily driver either so mileage will be low and should last a while.
> 
> The rear step isnt too effective if you have a cap which i added the Leer 100XQ, Rhino liner and Bedrug.
> 
> ...


Ok, DT, so you did get just about everything!









I'll pass on the sunroof, the premium sound and the 20" wheels (want A/S tires).

As for DRW, if you are going that route, why not go for the F450 and really make a statement!








We have one at work with a 4.88 rear end. It's impressively quick off the line and even quicker to find the gas station.









If we do upgrade it would be to a 5er, but either engine would be more than adequate and the 350 has plenty of payload. (If fuel really hits $6.00, a downgrade might sound more appealing







)


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan - I'd sure consider that PSD but the new 6.4's have just atrocious mpg. I have a buddy that has a 250 KR with the 6.4 and while the truck pulls like nothing is back there, the mpg is shockingly bad. There is a huge aftermarket growing for DPF/CAT/EGR delete systems. MPG has been rising by 3-4mpg or more with a programmer and the delete packages. I don't think this is an option since you are leasing so maybe the V10 is the way to go for you. One thing to consider is that by this time next year, the BOSS should be out and it will replace the V10. It will get better mpg and have better power.

My wife served chicken tonight. KING RANCH chicken.









-CC


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

[/quote]
The price is fuel and payments that seems to equal at today's prices. Yes, I have a spreadsheet, and have run it out with multiple scenarios.









So anyone have a crystal ball to tell me prices in a couple years?!?!








[/quote]

Don't forget to include the difference in maintenance costs (oil changes, filters, etc). It is a little more expensive to upkeep a diesel vs a gas engine.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Nathan - I'd sure consider that PSD but the new 6.4's have just atrocious mpg. I have a buddy that has a 250 KR with the 6.4 and while the truck pulls like nothing is back there, the mpg is shockingly bad. There is a huge aftermarket growing for DPF/CAT/EGR delete systems. MPG has been rising by 3-4mpg or more with a programmer and the delete packages. I don't think this is an option since you are leasing so maybe the V10 is the way to go for you. One thing to consider is that by this time next year, the BOSS should be out and it will replace the V10. It will get better mpg and have better power.
> 
> My wife served chicken tonight. KING RANCH chicken.
> 
> ...


CC,

You seem to have lots of info on the new engines.... remember, power is not torque!









I'll pass on violating federal emission laws... it does sound like it is increasingly popular though.....









Maybe I'll end up with a V10, I just wonder what I would miss by having 10 spark plugs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

How does the lease compare - V10 vs PSD? i would think the PDS would lease out better or the same. if thats the case id lean towards the PSD. sub-10 MPG would really get on my nerves. but a V10 decision would probably suit you fine.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> How does the lease compare - V10 vs PSD? i would think the PDS would lease out better or the same. if thats the case id lean towards the PSD. sub-10 MPG would really get on my nerves. but a V10 decision would probably suit you fine.


The PSD is more... Around $40-50/month more.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Ok, I need everyone's opinion on a couple options:
> Clearance lights
> 
> 
> ...


Good Answers to all above.








One more question for those with the Super Duty's:
*Stabilizer Package:
Includes Rear Stabilizer Bar and Upgrade front springs.
*
Any value, or just more bounce?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nathan said:


> One more question for those with the Super Duty's:
> *Stabilizer Package:
> Includes Rear Stabilizer Bar and Upgrade front springs.
> *
> Any value, or just more bounce?


DH says you don't need it...let's see what others have to say


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Good Answers to all above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told by some that the stabilizer package would not make a difference in TT or 5er towing. its more for adding a truck type bed camper (or the like). where there is a large load ON the bed/rear of the truck causing a rocking motion back and forth. when they were looking for my truck, some had it most did not. I dont have it. also, people on the SD forums add them at minimal (relatively speaking) cost when they find they need it for a bed camper or something.

How long of a lease term are you looking at?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Good Answers to all above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told by some that the stabilizer package would not make a difference in TT or 5er towing. its more for adding a truck type bed camper (or the like). where there is a large load ON the bed/rear of the truck causing a rocking motion back and forth. when they were looking for my truck, some had it most did not. I dont have it. also, people on the SD forums add them at minimal (relatively speaking) cost when they find they need it for a bed camper or something.

How long of a lease term are you looking at?
[/quote]
I'm looking at a 3 year lease. The dealer was not nice and just pointed out a significantly discounted dually that they have sitting on their lot.








It's really a lot of truck though...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Good Answers to all above.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was told by some that the stabilizer package would not make a difference in TT or 5er towing. its more for adding a truck type bed camper (or the like). where there is a large load ON the bed/rear of the truck causing a rocking motion back and forth. when they were looking for my truck, some had it most did not. I dont have it. also, people on the SD forums add them at minimal (relatively speaking) cost when they find they need it for a bed camper or something.

How long of a lease term are you looking at?
[/quote]
I'm looking at a 3 year lease. The dealer was not nice and just pointed out a significantly discounted dually that they have sitting on their lot.








It's really a lot of truck though...








[/quote]
DO IT !! then we can compare DRW vs SRW in handleing and comfort. Just think of the nice report we could do for Outbackers....


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What i meant to say was, stand your ground and dont get talked it to something you dont need...... Blah, forget it. Get the DRW


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> What i meant to say was, stand your ground and dont get talked it to something you dont need...... Blah, forget it. Get the DRW


Uh I just looked at what FE people are getting with the 4.30 Rear end that this dually has. If you will sponsor my fuel, we could have a deal!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> What i meant to say was, stand your ground and dont get talked it to something you dont need...... Blah, forget it. Get the DRW


Uh I just looked at what FE people are getting with the 4.30 Rear end that this dually has. If you will sponsor my fuel, we could have a deal!








[/quote]
Dont be fooled.... you dont have to use that 4.30 rear end all of the time. its shift on the fly.......


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> What i meant to say was, stand your ground and dont get talked it to something you dont need...... Blah, forget it. Get the DRW


Uh I just looked at what FE people are getting with the 4.30 Rear end that this dually has. If you will sponsor my fuel, we could have a deal!








[/quote]
Dont be fooled.... you dont have to use that 4.30 rear end all of the time. its shift on the fly.......








[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, I test drove the Dually. I've never driven a truck that felt that stable. The ride was also great!








The 13.2mpg highway (65mph cruise) it reported on the trip computer was.... not so great.
Side roads showed a respectable 14.7mpg.

DW isn't real impressed, and that highway FE is SCARY!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

my DW was not impressed with the DRW either. I LOVED IT. but in the end, Im happy with our choice! you will be happy with either. the DRW is nice but in your case. when your lease is up you can try the DRW. Not me, i took a 3 yr loan so im stuck with it unless the 5er is REALLY big - then maybe....

SO ??? im so excited..... whatcha gonna do? Are we getting the dually?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> my DW was not impressed with the DRW either. I LOVED IT. but in the end, Im happy with our choice! you will be happy with either. the DRW is nice but in your case. when your lease is up you can try the DRW. Not me, i took a 3 yr loan so im stuck with it unless the 5er is REALLY big - then maybe....
> 
> SO ??? im so excited..... whatcha gonna do? Are we getting the dually?


WE?!?!









Well, the advantage to the Dually is that it is a Job 1 and has an additional $2k rebate on it. That lowers the lease price significantly from the trucks I was looking at. It's missing a few things I wanted, but has other nice features I wasn't going to pay for. Regardless it's over $20/month less than the trucks I was looking at for MORE truck! Basically, it's a nearly fully equipped Lariat for the price of an XLT.

If it had a 3.73 rear end, I'd be signing papers. Best I can tell though, the 4.30 rear end will do ok in the city, but just sucks diesel on the highway. I spent most of the day/evening on thedieselstop wading through the unhelpful posts to try to decern the useful mileage reports.









I'm thinking I'll try my luck at ordering one, but delivery times can be all over the map. Maybe though I'll get lucky and be able to get the exact truck I want in time.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We? did I say we? i meant you, of coarse...

why thedieselstop? Does that mean it will be a diesel? _Or as everyones asking us about the baby_ "Do you know what its going to be yet?" 
NO we are not finding out. BUT you have to know.

Have you checked out powerstroke.org? its more civil than the ford-truck forums. although they have some good info most can be found at the .org (as its called) it reminds me of outbackers and the darkside....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> We? did I say we? i meant you, of coarse...
> 
> why thedieselstop? Does that mean it will be a diesel? _Or as everyones asking us about the baby_ "Do you know what its going to be yet?"
> NO we are not finding out. BUT you have to know.
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that. I think I jsut found the truck. It is missing some options (no clearance lights







) but is $60/month cheaper than it should be due to it being a Job 1 identifier. If I can get the dearlership to come up with the grill cover and the Job 2 airdam, they have themselves a deal.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> We? did I say we? i meant you, of coarse...
> 
> why thedieselstop? Does that mean it will be a diesel? _Or as everyones asking us about the baby_ "Do you know what its going to be yet?"
> NO we are not finding out. BUT you have to know.
> ...


Thanks, I'll check that. I think I jsut found the truck. It is missing some options (no clearance lights







) but is $60/month cheaper than it should be due to it being a Job 1 identifier. If I can get the dearlership to come up with the grill cover and the Job 2 airdam, they have themselves a deal.
[/quote]
The grill cover should be a no brainer. there is a TSB for it in our state, let me know if you need it. TSB 08-04-08 but dont quote me on it. the air dam is $100. if they dont do it they are being pretty cheap. What are the stats?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Crew Cab, Short bed Lariat F350 4x4
Green exterior with tan leather interior
Diesel w/ auto
20" Wheels (didn't want these, but ....)
3.73 LS rear
Elect shift on the fly
Sirius Sat radio
Block heater
MoonRoof
Pwr rear window
Backup sensors
Htd seats
Tow command

Edited: HOLD THAT THOUGHT!

DW just spent 20 minutes convincing me that I shouldn't compromise on a truck that lists at over $50k.(Don't you just love her?!?! I do.







)
I just left a message for the salesman asking him to order the truck I really wanted. This one was a good deal, but as she put it, I would spend the next 3 years kicking those $1200+ wheels wishing I had the Backup camera, rapid cab heater, etc. instead. As usual, she is probably right...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

And i thought i was bad making my buying decision. your DW is right. as was mine !! She told me with the money were spsnding on this you better darn well get whatever you want (except DRW) cause im not listening to you complain. we took a 3 yr loan Im keeping my mouth shut about it not having the DRW until its paid off.....28 months left...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> ... we took a 3 yr loan Im keeping my mouth shut about it not having the DRW until its paid off.....28 months left...


Or until she pushes more for a bigger trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> but as she put it, I would spend the next 3 years kicking those $1200+ wheels wishing I had the Backup camera, rapid cab heater, etc. instead.


Not to mention clearance lights!

So, Nathan, which way did you end up going engine wise?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> ... we took a 3 yr loan Im keeping my mouth shut about it not having the DRW until its paid off.....28 months left...


Or until she pushes more for a bigger trailer.








[/quote]
Right. although i think im still good to pull any 5er we would be looking at. i wont go to crazy with a 5er, ill just sell it all and get a Class A, per her suggestion of coarse.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> but as she put it, I would spend the next 3 years kicking those $1200+ wheels wishing I had the Backup camera, rapid cab heater, etc. instead.


Not to mention clearance lights!

So, Nathan, which way did you end up going engine wise?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Well, I was won over by the soot (oh wait, they are clean now







).
I know it won't really pay for me, but I drove the 6.8L in a 350 with a 4.10 rear and got 13.8mpg at ~65mph cruise. Driving to-from work was ~12mpg. I just couldn't face that. Also, when you lease, it isn't that much more for the Diesel and my Son was begging for a "noisy truck" so how could I deprive him of that?!?!








So here's what got ordered:
W31----------------------------------------F350 4 x 4 Crew Cab 156" Wheel Base
GG------------------------------------------Forest Green 
4C-------------------------------------------Leather Captain Chairs Camel 
618A---------------------------------------Preferred Equipment Package Lariat Trim 
585----------------------------------------Premium AM/FM CD/CL 
60F----------------------------------------Security Group 
99R----------------------------------------6.4L V8 Diesel 
44B----------------------------------------5-Speed Auto Transmission 
TJB----------------------------------------LT275/70BSWAS18 
X35-----------------------------------------3.55 Regular Axle 
16S----------------------------------------All Weather Floor Mats 
213----------------------------------------Electronic Shift On The Fly 
41A----------------------------------------PTC Supp Heater 
41H----------------------------------------Engine Block Heater 
425-----------------------------------------50 State Emissions/Spare Tire 
54F-----------------------------------------Power Scope TT Mirrors 
60T-----------------------------------------Traction Control 
62M----------------------------------------ADJ/Gas/Brk Pdl 
66S-----------------------------------------Upfitter Switches 
67D-----------------------------------------Xtra Hvy Dty Alt 
76R-----------------------------------------Reverse Vehicle Aid Sensor 
76V-----------------------------------------Static RR Video 
85B-----------------------------------------Bed Extender 
85G-----------------------------------------Tailgate Step 
592-----------------------------------------Roof Clearance Lights
90H-----------------------------------------Heated Seats 
91T------------------------------------------Tow Command System

Now with a Tow Capacity of 12,500lbs (conventional) and a max payload of 3670lbs, I'm ok for weight.... even after reducing both for options.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

AWESOME !!!! Congrats !! When is the expected delivery? 
Traction control......? I forgot i dont have that. I have the 3.73. il be interested to see if your MPG is any better with the 3.55.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> AWESOME !!!! Congrats !! When is the expected delivery?
> Traction control......? I forgot i dont have that. I have the 3.73. il be interested to see if your MPG is any better with the 3.55.


I almost got the 3.73 but just got traction control instead. This winter, I saw a GM P/U lose it on I-94 and go into the median wall (not pretty). After making sure he was ok, I continued down the road and ~2 miles later learned what had happened to him: While climbing a slight hill on the expressway, the rear tires broke loose and let the rear slide toward the shoulder (pointing me toward the rail as well). I let off the gas and recovered with some delicate steering input, but it made me wish I had a traction control system just in case I wasn't paying as much attention.









I doubt the 3.55 will do much for fuel economy, but you never know.









Ford gets the order today, and then they do picks on Friday's. Delivery time runs from 4 weeks to 12+ weeks according to my salesman. I need it in 10 weeks so keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That sounds like a really nice truck, Nathan! Congratulations!

I knew the V10 MPG was not going to be great, but I thought you would see a little better. So what kind of numbers are the new '08 diesels doing? I know they are not what they used to be, but have never seen any hard numbers. What would be a reasonable expectation? DT, any insight?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Doug...you gonna be towin with a diesel this summer?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> That sounds like a really nice truck, Nathan! Congratulations!
> 
> I knew the V10 MPG was not going to be great, but I thought you would see a little better. So what kind of numbers are the new '08 diesels doing? I know they are not what they used to be, but have never seen any hard numbers. What would be a reasonable expectation? DT, any insight?
> 
> ...


I dont drive my truck much (1 or 2 days a week) and I dont drive any freeways to work. it is about 12 miles one way. i have been getting a consistant 14.5 MPG. If i lose sight of consrvation, it will drop to 13.5. but i can confortably say 14.5 MPG City. On the freeway, unloaded about 18.5 MPG, 65 mph. im not complaining. Its basically then same as my F150 was but offers A LOT more. im only at about 7k miles right now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

hmm...maybe you'll get on in time for the rallly in Toppenish and we can ohhh and ahhhhh over it!







If not, then maybe the fall rally!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> That sounds like a really nice truck, Nathan! Congratulations!
> 
> I knew the V10 MPG was not going to be great, but I thought you would see a little better. So what kind of numbers are the new '08 diesels doing? I know they are not what they used to be, but have never seen any hard numbers. What would be a reasonable expectation? DT, any insight?
> 
> ...


I dont drive my truck much (1 or 2 days a week) and I dont drive any freeways to work. it is about 12 miles one way. i have been getting a consistant 14.5 MPG. If i lose sight of consrvation, it will drop to 13.5. but i can confortably say 14.5 MPG City. On the freeway, unloaded about 18.5 MPG, 65 mph. im not complaining. Its basically then sale as my F150 was but offers A LOT more. im only at about 7k miles right now.
[/quote]

The truck from work I test drove for the weekend was about the same according to the trip computer.

DT had previously mentioned ~10mpg towing, but this year his truck will be better broken in. Also, trucks built after September have a new air dam below the front bumper that supposedly gives you an extra mpg (it's retrofittable for ~$100).

The Dark side of engines is tempting, isn't it Doug!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Also, trucks built after September have a new air dam below the front bumper that supposedly gives you an extra mpg (it's retrofittable for ~$100).


Got one of those on order !!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Nathan congrats on getting your new TV ordered! It sounds like an awesome ride and I am looking forward to seeing pics of it









-CC


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nathan,

Congrats on the new truck! I just noticed your post today and missed that you made your decision. Sounds great!

Mark


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I go out of town and look what happens. I would have told you to max out the front springs but the scheduling/computer will probably do that anyway. Glad to see you got the upfitters and rear step. I haven't heard how the 3.55's are on mileage.

The end of the model year is 7/3/2008. Now the hard part ... the waiting. Hope they pick it early for you.

Yes ... the air dam is on the list, along with a few other things. We sure enjoy/like ours. I think our towing mileage goes up to 11 without the jet.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Yes ... the air dam is on the list, along with a few other things. We sure enjoy/like ours. I think our towing mileage goes up to 11 without the jet.


With all that thrust, that jet should be a big help! coarse we are talking about a SuperDuty! it just might have more power than that jet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> I go out of town and look what happens. I would have told you to max out the front springs but the scheduling/computer will probably do that anyway. Glad to see you got the upfitters and rear step. I haven't heard how the 3.55's are on mileage.
> 
> The end of the model year is 7/3/2008. Now the hard part ... the waiting. Hope they pick it early for you.
> 
> Yes ... the air dam is on the list, along with a few other things. We sure enjoy/like ours. I think our towing mileage goes up to 11 without the jet.


Thanks!

Best I can tell, the front springs will max out automatically. I almost added the stabilizer package to be sure, but you have to stop somewhere.


----------

